# Copper/magnetic collars??



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Do they work? There are a lot of conflicting reviews on line.

I know the bioflow are meant to be the best but they are very expensive.

Ive seen some magnetic copper collars and non magnetic copper collars but don't know if they really help?

Mitzie has become quite stiff with the cold weather and im sure she has a bit of arthritis or rheumatism as she licks her feet a lot. The vet just said its allergies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Helped our old cat no end when he was alive and would definitely use them again on our dog if the need arose.

We used Norstar Magnetic collar

Cat: Cat Safety Collar 20-27cm (adjustable)

Dog Small: Pet Collar Small 20-32cm (adjustable)

Dog Large: Pet Collar Large 32-45cm (adjustable)

Dog XLarge: Pet Collar Extra Large 45-66cm (adjustable)

 x


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm sorry, but there's absolutely no plausible reason why sticking a magnet on a dog's collar would make them less arthritic.

You may see lots of anecdotal "evidence" that they work, however most of the stories can be explained by a perceived placebo effect (due to the owner expecting the dog to get better, and the dog reacting to the owner's increased expectations), and regression to mean (i.e you do everything possible to "cure" the condition when it's at it's worst, and then attribute the last thing you tried to being the thing that cured it - even though the conditon takes this course anyway).

ETA: This article is pretty interesting - it's a discussion of the use of copper and magnetic bracelets in humans with arthritis:http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/copper-and-magnetic-bracelets-for-arthritis/


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Was only asking!


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

LouLatch said:


> Was only asking!


Just re-read and it sounds waaay more abrupt than was intended  . My apologies


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Lizz1155 said:


> Just re-read and it sounds waaay more abrupt than was intended  . My apologies


That's ok.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Dont know about in dogs and its one of those things I am very sceptical about but I do know my uncle swore by both his simple copper bracelet and bioflow necklace and a friend of my dads has something similar likewise 

Even if its is a placebo effect who cares if it works 

 but surely if it does work its no longer a placebo  oh dear


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Our vet always wore a copper bracelet and swore it helped him so when we said we were getting a magnetic collar for our cat he was all for it and even he had to admit it helped.


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

GingerRogers said:


> Dont know about in dogs and its one of those things I am very sceptical about but I do know my uncle swore by both his simple copper bracelet and bioflow necklace and a friend of my dads has something similar likewise
> 
> Even if its is a placebo effect who cares if it works
> 
> *but surely if it does work its no longer a placebo*  oh dear


Placebos are really good at alleviating subjective symptoms (in people) - e.g pain, nausea, tiredness etc... But they do nothing to help the underlying cause, and have no effect on objective symptoms (the symptoms which can be accurately measured - e.g blood counts). So it depends on your definition of "work" as to whether they work or not. 

Furthermore, it's unclear that the placebo effect would transfer directly to animals - because for it to occur the patient needs to have the expectation that "this will make you better". What is clear is that the placebo effect transfers to the animal's owner - who expects them to get better and reacts accordingly. The animal then tends to pick up on the owner's reaction and then changes their behavior accordingly.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Lizz1155 said:


> I'm sorry, but there's absolutely no plausible reason why sticking a magnet on a dog's collar would make them less arthritic.
> 
> You may see lots of anecdotal "evidence" that they work, however most of the stories can be explained by a perceived placebo effect (due to the owner expecting the dog to get better, and the dog reacting to the owner's increased expectations), and regression to mean (i.e you do everything possible to "cure" the condition when it's at it's worst, and then attribute the last thing you tried to being the thing that cured it - even though the conditon takes this course anyway).
> 
> ETA: This article is pretty interesting - it's a discussion of the use of copper and magnetic bracelets in humans with arthritis:Copper and Magnetic Bracelets for Arthritis « Science-Based Medicine


Sorry - a study based on just 45 people may call itself a scientific study, but it is nothing of the sort. It is scientifically impossible to extrapolate the results from 45 people to the nation as a whole, and even more shaky for you to try to extrapolate a study on 45 people to its effects on dogs.

It is perfectly possible for there to be a placebo effect in people - and while it may not effect a cure, if it takes the pain away and makes them feel better then it's better than paying for and taking painkillers.

But a placebo effect on dogs? Well, for that to happen the dog would have to understand what the magnet was and that it was going to make him feel better - which, of course, is not going to happen. As for your theory that a dog would react to its owner's increased expectations and behaviour to get better - that just is not going to happen. I have an arthritic dog and if I put a magnetic collar on him, think he'll be fine, and take him for a long walk, he'll come back crippled despite my expectations.

There is a lot of anecdotal evidence for magnetic collars working on dogs. Whether it is from a medical effect or from a placebo effect is unproven; but one thing is certain - it's scientifically wrong to dismiss the anecdotal evidence of the effects of magnetic collars on dogs completely just because of one study on 45 people.

And if my dog limps less when he's wearing a magnetic collar, then for me that is money well spent, whatver is causing the reduction in limping.

To the OP - I would suggest you try a magnetic collar and see what happens. You don't have to spend a lot of money - you can pick Bioflow collars up quite cheaply on ebay. And if it doesn't work for your dog, you can always re-sell it on ebay!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Lizz1155 said:


> Placebos are really good at alleviating subjective symptoms (in people) - e.g pain, nausea, tiredness etc... But they do nothing to help the underlying cause, and have no effect on objective symptoms (the symptoms which can be accurately measured - e.g blood counts). So it depends on your definition of "work" as to whether they work or not.
> 
> Furthermore, it's unclear that the placebo effect would transfer directly to animals - because for it to occur the patient needs to have the expectation that "this will make you better". What is clear is that the placebo effect transfers to the animal's owner - who expects them to get better and reacts accordingly. The animal then tends to pick up on the owner's reaction and then changes their behavior accordingly.


You mentioned it was a placebo ! Like spellweaver I thought it an odd concept but assumed you meant on the human.

By work I mean enables the human or dog to function better than they did, which for some people and dogs the collars/bracelets do, however they work, perhaps its magic :huh:


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Spellweaver said:


> Sorry - a study based on just 45 people may call itself a scientific study, but it is nothing of the sort. It is scientifically impossible to extrapolate the results from 45 people to the nation as a whole, and even more shaky for you to try to extrapolate a study on 45 people to its effects on dogs.


You make a perfectly valid point, however you are forgetting prior plausibility. It is actually not plausible for magnetism to have an positive or negative impact upon a person's health. (I.e why MRI's can safely be used, but do not magically cure people of things).


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Lizz1155 said:


> You make a perfectly valid point, however you are forgetting prior plausibility. It is actually not plausible for magnetism to have an positive or negative impact upon a person's health. (I.e why MRI's can safely be used, but do not magically cure people of things).


This is an argument often used - but you are forgetting that users of magnetic therapy aren't looking for a cure, but just it to relieve symptoms. And as for pain relief - has there been any study on temporary pain relief (or lack of) after an MRI scan, or is it just supposition on the part of the detractors of magnetic therapy?


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Spellweaver said:


> This is an argument often used - but you are forgetting that users of magnetic therapy aren't looking for a cure, but just it to relieve symptoms. And as for pain relief - has there been any study on temporary pain relief (or lack of) after an MRI scan, or is it just supposition on the part of the detractors of magnetic therapy?


This is how I see it:

Magnets only affect materials which are magnetic. They have no impact upon non-magnetic materials. => For them to have an impact upon the human body, there must be something magnetic in the human body. (This may be true if you have had a pacemaker fitted, a tattoo or some form of stenting. For the purposes of this, let's assume the human is completely normal). The primary material which could be thought of as "magnetic" is a normal human body is iron carried in the bloodstream. => However, humans do not explode in MRI scanners. => A normal human is not magnetic. => Magnets have no impact upon human tissues.

Which bit do you not think is correct?


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

How do the tides work :001_tongue:


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

GingerRogers said:


> How do the tides work :001_tongue:


Gravitational effects from the Moon's orbit. Not magnetism. (Gravity is not interchangable with magnetism)


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

oh dear 

It doesn't really matter though does it  some things attract others, somethings help humans and animals feel better, you might be frustrated that it cant be explained, I might not understand why or how, but if it has an effect it works and that cant be denied or explained away.


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

GingerRogers said:


> oh dear
> 
> It doesn't really matter though does it  some things attract others, somethings help humans and animals feel better, you might be frustrated that it cant be explained, *I might not understand why or how, but if it has an effect it works and that cant be denied or explained away*.


No worries, it was an interesting conversational detour  Yes, I completely see your point in that "so long as it makes the wearer feel better does it matter?" In the case of human wearers I would say no, but in animals I would say yes. Why? Because an animal probably does not know that wearing the thing is meant to make them feel better. It's quite possible that they _do not_ feel better, but are just reacting to their owner's change in character. 
I.e they are pushing themselves, rather than experiencing an actual benefit. (This is what I find worrying).

If I may use an extreme example: Stick a magnetic collar on a dog who is lame (and in pain). The owner thinks the collar should help, the dog has no idea. In this instance, the dog may try to please the owner's change in disposition - by walking further, having a play around the house etc... But their condition has not changed. If this is the case, it's completely unfair to the dog. (At least, IMHO it is  ) That's the basis of my objection to them. Sometimes it's difficult not to conflate "He's better!" with the animal just pushing itself to please it's owner.

Also - even completely inactive placebos used in controlled clinical trials generate "side-effects" in patients which are so severe that the patients have to withdraw from the trials. It's called the nocebo effect. Because of things like this, one has to be very careful before declaring anything "works" or not.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Lizz1155 said:


> This is how I see it:
> 
> Magnets only affect materials which are magnetic. They have no impact upon non-magnetic materials. => For them to have an impact upon the human body, there must be something magnetic in the human body. (This may be true if you have had a pacemaker fitted, a tattoo or some form of stenting. For the purposes of this, let's assume the human is completely normal). The primary material which could be thought of as "magnetic" is a normal human body is iron carried in the bloodstream. => However, humans do not explode in MRI scanners. => A normal human is not magnetic. => Magnets have no impact upon human tissues.
> 
> Which bit do you not think is correct?


Human blood cells contain iron, which is magnetic. The theory behind magnetic therapy is that the magnetism works on the iron to "unclump" blood cells so that the blood flows through the body more easily, increasing the amount of oxygen flowing through the body, which allows the body to heal itself.



Lizz1155 said:


> No worries, it was an interesting conversational detour  Yes, I completely see your point in that "so long as it makes the wearer feel better does it matter?" In the case of human wearers I would say no, but in animals I would say yes. Why? Because an animal probably does not know that wearing the thing is meant to make them feel better. It's quite possible that they _do not_ feel better, but are just reacting to their owner's change in character.
> I.e they are pushing themselves, rather than experiencing an actual benefit. (This is what I find worrying).
> 
> If I may use an extreme example: Stick a magnetic collar on a dog who is lame (and in pain). The owner thinks the collar should help, the dog has no idea. In this instance, the dog may try to please the owner's change in disposition - by walking further, having a play around the house etc... But their condition has not changed. If this is the case, it's completely unfair to the dog. (At least, IMHO it is  ) That's the basis of my objection to them. Sometimes it's difficult not to conflate "He's better!" with the animal just pushing itself to please it's owner.


An interesting theory, but it has no basis in fact. My dog is 13 and has arthritis. He will try to please me all he can - but within the limits of what is happening to his body. If I want him to go on a walk, he will come with me - but he will walk slowly. When he has had enough he will sit down and go no further and nothing I can do or say will make him do anything other than go home. If I tried to presuade him to do more than he felt he could (because I believed a magnetic collar was magically curing him) he would get stressed because he couldn't do what I wanted. He would not, however, over-exert himself.

No matter how you try to advocate it, placebo effects do not work on animals.



Lizz1155 said:


> Also - even completely inactive placebos used in controlled clinical trials generate "side-effects" in patients which are so severe that the patients have to withdraw from the trials. It's called the nocebo effect. Because of things like this, one has to be very careful before declaring anything "works" or not.


Nocebo effects are brought on by negative expectancy - ie a patient believes he is taking a drug, knows the side effects, and believes he is suffering from the side effects. Even if your theory about transferred placebo effects from owners to dogs held water (which I don't believe it does), there is no way an owner's expectations that a dog should be able to do more could cause nocebo effects in the dog. The only way nocebo effects could affect a dog would be for the owner to be expecting side effects, to see the side effects he was expecting, and not allow the dog to do things because of them.

If a dog wears a magnetic collar and seems to benefit from it, then the soundest theory is that he is benefitting from it.


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Spellweaver said:


> Human blood cells contain iron, which is magnetic. The theory behind magnetic therapy is that the magnetism works on the iron to "unclump" blood cells so that the blood flows through the body more easily, increasing the amount of oxygen flowing through the body, which allows the body to heal itself.
> 
> Yes, but if this were true, humans and all other mammals would explode if they were put into an MRI scanner, due to the massive electromagnetic field the scanner generates. Clearly, this does not happen, which shows even a massively powerful magnet has no impact upon blood flow. Iron is magnetic, but not in the quantities (and dilution) that it is found in the human body, even when exposed to a really powerful magnet. Therefore a tiny magnet in a bracelet will also have no impact. However, you can see injuries from MRI's performed on patients with tattoos which contained metal dyes. There are cases of fillings being extracted from teeth via MRI electromagnetism. There is also a case of a patient being clonked on the head and dying due to a metal oxygen canister being placed in the MRI room when the machine was switched on.
> 
> ...


You also need to consider regression to mean.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Lizz1155 said:


> Yes, but if this were true, humans and all other mammals would explode if they were put into an MRI scanner, due to the massive electromagnetic field the scanner generates.


Why? Why do you think unclumping blood cells would make people explode? Once they are unclumped they are unclumped - no further action, no matter how strong the magnet.

Until research is done on whether or not people feel a temporary plain relief after an MRI scan, everything is mere conjecture.



Lizz1155 said:


> You also need to consider regression to mean.


Even taking that into consideration, the bottom line is if it works for your dog, then it works for your dog


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Human blood cells contain iron, which is magnetic. The theory behind magnetic therapy is that the magnetism works on the iron to "unclump" blood cells so that the blood flows through the body more easily, increasing the amount of oxygen flowing through the body, which allows the body to heal itself.


Sorry, I have to look at this statement more closely. If your blood is "clumpy", you have serious medical issues. So let's assume you don't mean clots. Let's assume you mean "red blood cells too close together, within the blood" - which is also very odd, since red blood cells are governed by random diffusion equations. So long as the person has enough fluid within their blood (i.e is not dehydrated, or have unusual medical conditions), their red blood cells will be randomly dispersed throughout their blood (remember Brownian Motion and fluid dynamics?). There is no reason for them to clump (in an individual who has no circulatory or blood disorders).

Even if blood was "clumpy", adding a magnet is not the answer. Say you have clumpy blood and put a magnet on your wrist - according to your theory, your blood will now be diverted to your wrist and linger there. Allowing it to form bigger clumps, because it will all be drawn towards the same location. (Because the magnet would draw blood to the area and prevent it leaving as quickly, if what you suggest is true). Blood becomes deoxygenated very quickly - it's pointless making it stay in one place, because no further perfusion of the tissues will occur. Making it stay in one place for a decent length of time leads to blood clots.

If your theory is correct, adding a magnetic bracelet to your wrist should turn your wrist + hand bright pink, due to all the additional perfusion of the tissues. If it's really effective, you may begin to feel faint due to all the blood being diverted from you head. You may feel nauseated due to blood being diverted away from your stomach.

Adding a magnet will not cause "blood to flow more easily" - by your theory, it will cause it to all migrate to one place. It will not increase the amount of oxygen going to the desired location, because it will slow down circulation (due to the resistance the blood will encounter on having to leave the magnetized area. You will end up with some localized hypertension. If the magnetic field is strong enough to divert the blood to that place, it will certainly prevent it from leaving easily, thus slowing circulation) . If you want to increase the level of oxygen going to specific tissues, you have to increase circulation (exercise) or oxygen supply.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Lizz1155 said:


> Sorry, I have to look at this statement more closely. If your blood is "clumpy", you have serious medical issues. So let's assume you don't mean clots. Let's assume you mean "red blood cells too close together, within the blood" - which is also very odd, since red blood cells are governed by random diffusion equations. So long as the person has enough fluid within their blood (i.e is not dehydrated, or have unusual medical conditions), their red blood cells will be randomly dispersed throughout their blood (remember Brownian Motion and fluid dynamics?). There is no reason for them to clump (in an individual who has no circulatory or blood disorders).
> 
> Even if blood was "clumpy", adding a magnet is not the answer. Say you have clumpy blood and put a magnet on your wrist - according to your theory, your blood will now be diverted to your wrist and linger there. Allowing it to form bigger clumps, because it will all be drawn towards the same location. (Because the magnet would draw blood to the area and prevent it leaving as quickly, if what you suggest is true). Blood becomes deoxygenated very quickly - it's pointless making it stay in one place, because no further perfusion of the tissues will occur. Making it stay in one place for a decent length of time leads to blood clots.
> 
> ...


First of all, it's not "my" theory, merely something I have read. Secondly and most importantly, what you have written above is wrong.

Have a read of this, which explains it much better than I can:

Biomagnetic Therapy: How Magnetic Therapy Works

And yet again, nothing in anything you have said alters the fact that if it works for your dog, it works for your dog


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Spellweaver said:


> First of all, it's not "my" theory, merely something I have read. Secondly and most importantly, what you have written above is wrong.
> 
> Have a read of this, which explains it much better than I can:
> 
> ...


I'm hoping you've seen the massive disclaimer on their site - it's known as the Quack Miranda warning, meaning they can claim whatever they like without being sued  I'm sorry, but even the Wiki site on magnet therapy describes it as pseudoscience. Magnet therapy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This article is pretty good at explaining the lack of logic in magnet therapy: Silly Beliefs - Magnetic Therapy - Real Healing or Scam?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Did nothing for my dog


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

I used to wear a bioflow bracelet, and I never felt any different


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Lizz1155 said:


> I'm hoping you've seen the massive disclaimer on their site - it's known as the Quack Miranda warning, meaning they can claim whatever they like without being sued  I'm sorry, but even the Wiki site on magnet therapy describes it as pseudoscience. Magnet therapy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> This article is pretty good at explaining the lack of logic in magnet therapy: Silly Beliefs - Magnetic Therapy - Real Healing or Scam?


No doubt that if forums and the internet had been around in Mesopotamian times, there would have been people posting on forums saying the earth was obviously flat and that people who thought it was spherical were victims of a pseudo-science; and they would be quoting an internet site like "silly beliefs" giving all the reasons they knew why it could not possibly be spherical!

We can go on all night quoting websites at each other to prove our points - such as this one Kenneth MacLean | Institute of Biomagnetics | ZoomInfo.com but neither of us going to convince the other and nothing I have read tonight alters the fact that for some dogs magnetic colllars work, and for some dogs they don't.

And whatever the reason is for its working, be it placebo or science, if it does work for your dog and relieves its pain, then it's money well spent. And if it does work for your dog, then no amount of people saying it can't possibly work will make any difference to the fact that your dog has benefitted from it.

So I repeat to the OP - try a magnetic collar from e-bay and if it works, then fine. If it doesn't, then re-sell it on ebay. It's a win-win situation really.


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Deleted cos I really can't be arsed.


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

Personally i dont believe that wearing a Copper or Magnetic collar on a animal or human would work. But i do know a few people who do swear by them (and one is very level headed) To me the Placebo effect is what causes some people to believe they do work when used on themselves. But animals?. The theory that the animal reacts to the owners
increased expectations of wearing said collar, and then pushing itself to please its owner? Im not sure about that one, in the past my dogs have always let me know if they dont feel up to a walk for any reason. But as long as the owner is sensible and has no great expectations of a miracle cure, i would of thought there was no harm in using one of them collars. 
Back in the middle of the last century, Ball lightning was generally discredited despite many,many sightings over hundreds of years. Now it is accepted it does exist, though they dont fully understand why.
Point to that story being that Scientific Geeks have never always got it right, and they never will. So magnetic or copper collars, if you believe in them, use them. Just dont have miracle hopes for them! especially if its a animal involved. Sorry if i bored you with my take of it!


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

I know I'm not going to convince anyone of anything in this post, since you've already made your minds up. 

However, I would just like to say: If magnet therapy did what it is purported to do, it would be considered a really effective cure for impotence. Actually, if you stuck a magnet in the right place on a healthy male, you would be able to see *cough* results.  If you want to believe magnet therapy works, you may as well have some fun with it.


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

Lizz1155 said:


> I know I'm not going to convince anyone of anything in this post, since you've already made your minds up.
> 
> However, I would just like to say: If magnet therapy did what it is purported to do, it would be considered a really effective cure for impotence. Actually, if you stuck a magnet in the right place on a healthy male, you would be able to see *cough* results.  If you want to believe magnet therapy works, you may as well have some fun with it.


I can assure you there was no effect!:blush::blush:


----------



## Westy (Feb 19, 2013)

I have worn a Bioflow bracelet for 12 years for the arthritis in my hands. Maybe placebo who knows, but I find it good.

My daughter used a Bioflow collar on her old dog who's back end was failing. I could always tell by the way she walked in and out of the back door if they had forgotten to put it on after a bath! Placebo? I think not. 

I used to see a money back guarantee on some agent's sites, not sure if they still do that, in which case you would have nothing to lose in trying. 
But I wouldn't waste my money on any other brand.

As with doctors' drugs, not everything works for everybody.


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Westy said:


> I have worn a Bioflow bracelet for 12 years for the arthritis in my hands. Maybe placebo who knows, but I find it good.
> 
> My daughter used a Bioflow collar on her old dog who's back end was failing. I could always tell by the way she walked in and out of the back door if they had forgotten to put it on after a bath! Placebo? I think not.
> 
> ...


Genuinely curious - why would you put a magnetic collar on the neck of a dog when the problem is it's back legs? By the given theory provided by Spellweaver, this will just attract blood to the neck (because the effect is purportedly very localized). Surely you want it to go to the legs?


----------



## Westy (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't understand how electicity works either. I just know that if I push the switch and the light bulb comes on!

I do know that Kinesiology can both strengthen muscles and completely switch them off with very powerful magnets. It was demonstrated to me by a GP! 

There is lots in this world that I don't understand or need to. I just use what suits and works for me.


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Westy said:


> I don't understand how electicity works either. I just know that if I push the switch and the light bulb comes on!
> 
> I do know that Kinesiology can both strengthen muscles and completely switch them off with very powerful magnets. It was demonstrated to me by a GP!
> 
> There is lots in this world that I don't understand or need to. I just use what suits and works for me.


Fair enough. But does wearing a magnetic bracelet not make interacting with the computer, fridge, mobile phones, radiators...problematic?


----------



## Westy (Feb 19, 2013)

I wouldn't know. What I have is 'normal' for me because I never take it off! lol I wouldn't know what those things would do if I didn't wear it.

I don't 'appear' to react any differently to anyone else. But I'm certainly nuttier than anyone else that I know - do you think that's the bracelet???? 

Joking apart, the strong magnets are only exposed next to my skin. They are encased in another metal on the outside that makes the bracelt look pretty.


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Westy said:


> I wouldn't know. What I have is 'normal' for me because I never take it off! lol I wouldn't know what those things would do if I didn't wear it.
> 
> I don't 'appear' to react any differently to anyone else. But I'm certainly nuttier than anyone else that I know - do you think that's the bracelet????


Lol, I just meant - when you go to the fridge, doesn't your wrist end up sticking to it briefly?

There's also a risk of the magnet scrambling you computer. (It also affects digital sewing machines, which is why it's not safe to use magnetic pin picker-uppers whilst digital sewing machines are nearby). Same thing for credit cards and mobile phones. Aside from reasons of plausible effect, this is why I would personally try to avoid wearing magnets. (This same scrambling effect also occurs with some pacemakers, which is really unfortunate for the users of pacemakers  .)


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Roger Downes said:


> I can assure you there was no effect!:blush::blush:


That's precisely the problem  If they worked for anything, an effect would be clearly apparent if a magnet were stuck at waist-level :blush:


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

Lizz1155 said:


> That's precisely the problem  If they worked for anything, an effect would be clearly apparent if a magnet were stuck at waist-level :blush:


Im saying no more on the matter, through fear of self incrimination. :blush::blush:


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Another who doesn't believe in them. However I'd still be prepared to try it. I've had to change my mind on occasion in the past. Also science.. always changing even contradictorily.


----------

